# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Dokumenta ne UK.

## klnd

Mire se ju gjeta te gjitheve.Une jam nje i ri qe jetoj prej disa vjetesh ne Angli.
Desha te pyes si i behet per te bere dokumentat ne Angli se jam ilegal.
N.q.s. dini ndonje menyre ose ndonje te re rreth ligjeve ne UK me thoni. 
F.L.M
Gjithe te mirat

----------


## lojaxhiu

Nuk behen ne qofte se je ilegal...

Menyra me e mire eshte te gjesh nje vajze dhe te martohesh. Kthehesh ne shqiperi e pastaj vjen prap mbasi te marresh vize nga ambasada.

Tjetra eshte nqs ke 14 vjete qe qendron ketu ilegalisht, eshte nje amnesti. Por sidoqofte do te duhet ndonje fare prove qe te verifikosh kete gje.

Kjo amnesti eshte 10 vjete nqs ke qendruar ketu keto 10 vjete ne menyre legale. P.sh. duke pritur pergjigje per azil.

----------


## CUFO

me mire rri aty dhe mos leviz fare se je mire

----------


## `JM`

> Mire se ju gjeta te gjitheve.Une jam nje i ri qe jetoj prej disa vjetesh ne Angli.
> Desha te pyes si i behet per te bere dokumentat ne Angli se jam ilegal.
> N.q.s. dini ndonje menyre ose ndonje te re rreth ligjeve ne UK me thoni. 
> F.L.M
> Gjithe te mirat


un kam jetuar ne angli dhe jam kthyer kam qene me vize por kam njerez atje dhe me thane qe ka dal nje amnisti dhe do e provoje njeri nga njerzit e mij do e hedh hapin i pari qe eshte ilegal sikur ti do te shkoj vete e do kerkoj dokumentat dhe per cdo gje un do te informoj,nqs eshte me rrezik ske pse e hedh hapin ti i pari.por gjithsesi do tju lajmeroj.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Nuk ka dal gje amnesti per ata qe jane ne te zeze ketu. Po te kishte dal do te ishte neper lajme kudo ketu dhe do e kishin marr vesh te gjithe.

E vetmja amnesti qe ekziston per ilegalet eshte ajo qe ka qene ketu prej shume vitesh perpara. Duhet te kesh 14 vjet qe jeton vazhdimisht ne UK. Kjo eshte disi e veshtire per tu provuar me fakte.

----------


## CUFO

e drejte dhe nuk besoj qe anglezet do nxjerrin nje amnisti te tille per refugjatet

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Nese ke mare letren qe tu kthyer mbrasht ne Shqiperi ose Kosove per kete nuk di gje...

Nje shoku im ka 5 vjet qe punon me "National Insurance" e tij por ka 6 vjet qe eshte ne te zez. Shteti i preu ndihmat ne ato vite dhe ky nuk mori me pergjigje se cfare do ndodhi.
Kapi nje avokat i dha "payslipet" e punes dhe fitoi dokumentat...

----------


## lojaxhiu

> Nese ke mare letren qe tu kthyer mbrasht ne Shqiperi ose Kosove per kete nuk di gje...
> 
> Nje shoku im ka 5 vjet qe punon me "National Insurance" e tij por ka 6 vjet qe eshte ne te zez. Shteti i preu ndihmat ne ato vite dhe ky nuk mori me pergjigje se cfare do ndodhi.
> Kapi nje avokat i dha "payslipet" e punes dhe fitoi dokumentat...


Ma ha mendja ai po pyet nese nuk je rregjistruar fare mbasi ke ardhur ketu. Nuk figuron ne asnje vend dhe shteti nuk di gje fare. Domethene nuk i ka ardhur gje leter per tu kthyer ne Shqiperi.

Per ate punen e shokut tend duket sikur shteti ja paska harruar ceshtjen fare (mbase ja ka humbur dosjen). Kur u kujtuan s'kishin cfare te benin dhe i dhane leje per te qendruar. 

Mund te jete edhe Discretionary Leave to Remain, gje qe eshte pak ndryshe se eshte me afat dhe nuk ke ku shkon nese e merr. Veshtire per te marr travel dokumenta dhe ngel ne angli deri sa te marresh pasaporten.

----------


## ^AngeL^

keshtu sic qenke ti mor djal nuk e di cfare ndihme te jap,,,,po deshe me u martu me mu ok  :ngerdheshje:  jok

nese ke vite ketu dhe ke punuar edhe mund ta vertetosh me payslips e te gjitha, plus edhe nje leter nga bosi ose kompania qe je nje punetor shembullor dhe i duhesh,,,,,mbase mund te kapesh pak,por eshte prap me rrezik.

e vetmja zgjidhje eshte qe te martohesh me dikend .
nese ke ndoj shoqe,mund ti thuash te paguaj dhe shpjegoja situaten, angleze e kom llafin.se me qene shqiptare te vret  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## irexha

Eh e te lumt goja , per kete pergjigje . 
Ma shume se kaq e tepron o yll, mjafton cuni me kaq dhe ska per tu martu kurr, dhe as dokumenta ska per te ba., megjithate i urojme fat.
Bashke Angel  degjohemi te Sofra e madhe e Malsise.

----------


## kacaku basket

Un nuk jetoj ne Uk por lexova kete qe po thoni ju,amnistia e 14 vjet ilegal dhe qenka e veshtire per tu provuar.

Ne 14 vjet robi ka patur edhe semundje,edhe ka njoft vendali etj etj

Pse qenka kaq e veshtire per tu vertetuar?mjafton sikur nje TV te kesh blere ne supermarket ku ti jep emer mbiemer dhe del.Po thuaj duhet gjithmone avokati qe ti nxjerri kto gjera.
Nqs quani te veshtire 2 mi paund per te marr letrat eshte pune tjeter,por mendoj se mjaftojn edhe 2 deshmitar anglez qe i ke pas ndoshta koleg pune dhe vertetohet.

Paci fat te gjithe.

----------


## ^AngeL^

klodi dy deshmitar nuk te hyne ne pune pasi ti e di qe mund ti korruptosh shume lehte ose te perdoresh miq,keta nuk jane budallenj,duan te mbrojne shtetin e tyre,
nese ti ke qene ne pune,dhe e verteton me payslips,qe mer javore ose mujore kur ti japin,verteton ekzistencen tende,edhe ndoj kredit kart qe e perdor.

po nuk punove dhe nese nuk e verteton qe ke punu,ato te pyesin,me cfare ke jetu ketu.

po qe se i ke 14 vjet ketu dhe ke punuar,nuk e ka te veshtire te nxjeri letrat,po kape avokat i fiton 99.9%. e kan ligj te tyre dhe smund ta mohojne.
rendesi ka qe mos te kesh ndoj criminal record e kshu gjonash.

----------


## klnd

Faleminderit shume per pergjigjet dhe interesimin tuaj.Por me sa di une {Angel} Po qe se je ilegal nuk ke te drejat per as edhe nje gje mendoj une sepse nuk mund ta perdoresh emrin tend ne asnje vend si p.sh: nuk mundesh te hapesh llogari bankare sic the ti, nuk mund te punosh me payslips sic the ti, etc. D.m.th nuk mund ta aprovosh ekzistencen tende ashtu por gjithsesi. Flm. Nejse nje pyetje  bera pa cenuar askend. Kurse sa per avokatet nuk e dija se kishte avokate ketu ne angli :-)!!! Gjithe te mirat .lol

----------


## lojaxhiu

> Un nuk jetoj ne Uk por lexova kete qe po thoni ju,amnistia e 14 vjet ilegal dhe qenka e veshtire per tu provuar.
> 
> Ne 14 vjet robi ka patur edhe semundje,edhe ka njoft vendali etj etj
> 
> Pse qenka kaq e veshtire per tu vertetuar?mjafton sikur nje TV te kesh blere ne supermarket ku ti jep emer mbiemer dhe del.Po thuaj duhet gjithmone avokati qe ti nxjerri kto gjera.
> Nqs quani te veshtire 2 mi paund per te marr letrat eshte pune tjeter,por mendoj se mjaftojn edhe 2 deshmitar anglez qe i ke pas ndoshta koleg pune dhe vertetohet.
> 
> Paci fat te gjithe.


Mjafton nje fotografi me nje gazete perpara 14 vjetesh dhe mbase te cdo viti pas asaj. Nuk eshte atje puna. Puna eshte qe asnje person nuk vjen ne kete vend duke patur ne mendje qe pas 14 vjetesh do te aplikoj per amnistine. Ose shpresojne se azili do i kete dale apo do ti kete marre dokumentat disi, ose qe do te jete kthyer ne vend te vet me deshiren e vet.


Per klnd:

Nuk eshte edhe aq e pazakonte qe te gjesh ilegale te punojn neper punera legale apo te marrin payslipe nga puna. Keto behen mese thjesht duke gjetur agjensi qe marrin punetor te perkohshem. Keto agjensi kenaqen me nje ind ose karte identiteti fallco. Gjithashtu edhe vete aplikon per nje pune me pashaporte fallco po ta mbajti. Here te del, her s'te del.

Nejse mbase kjo nuk eshte edhe aq e zakonte keto koherat e fundit. Ma ha mendja nuk eshte ngaqe s'ka agjensi apo njerez ilegale ne Angli, po per shkak se komuniteti shqiptar dale ngadale eshte legalizuar me kalimin e kohes.

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Faleminderit shume per pergjigjet dhe interesimin tuaj.Por me sa di une {Angel} Po qe se je ilegal nuk ke te drejat per as edhe nje gje mendoj une sepse nuk mund ta perdoresh emrin tend ne asnje vend si p.sh: nuk mundesh te hapesh llogari bankare sic the ti, nuk mund te punosh me payslips sic the ti, etc. D.m.th nuk mund ta aprovosh ekzistencen tende ashtu por gjithsesi. Flm. Nejse nje pyetje  bera pa cenuar askend. Kurse sa per avokatet nuk e dija se kishte avokate ketu ne angli :-)!!! Gjithe te mirat .lol


e ke gabim sepse ka shume ilegal qe kan fituar letrat,qe une pak prej tyre i njoh personalisht.
Klnd, anetari mund te kete pashaport shqiptare, dhe mund ta perdori per te hapur nje card banke fillestare jo per te mar borxhe ne bank,por per ta perdor per billa telefoni ose shume gjera tjera.
ate mund ta perdori edhe per te gjetur pune ne ndoj kompani ose privat qe nuk kerkojne shume mjete identifikimi.
ai mund te bej nje histori per aresyen se perse nuk eshte regjistruar ne kete shtet deri tani. ka mjaft aresye qe mund te besh,sdo me thene te jene te verteta,por te jene bindese per gjykaten kur te bej gjygjin. keto normale qe jane me rrisk por nuk do te thote qe nuk ke asnje shprese.

----------


## Lenci_uk

O shoku pyt 100 vet bej si te dish vet! E vetmja menyr qe ti mund te bosh letrat eshte merr nje femer rri me te 2-3 muaj tregoja hallin dhe ik boj letrat si gjith shqiptaret ne Angli.Lene ca thone kta avokatet edhe amnisti etj etj se sdi njeri gjo edhe vet kryeministri anglez nuk ja ka iden se si do shkoje halli i emigrateve ilegal ... ndaj hap syt gjej noj femer dhe ik boj letrat sdo e kesh te veshtir po i hyre ksaj pune me vullnet sepse lloj lloj morracakesh kan marre letra me polake lituaneze etj etj vijne ne shqiperi per i hamburger.

Te uroj fat dhe ishalla i fiton dhe ti letrat si gjithe shqiptaret tjere ne Angli.

----------


## apollon 23

Dhe une ketij me siper i bashkohem , gjendia eshte shtrenguar jashtzakonisht , kap ndonje angleze dhe mbaron pune , vec mos i thuaj si e ke hallin se te hapi muhabet pazari direkt !

----------


## khena25

Kam degjuar se te gjithe ata qe kane me shume se pese vjet, do t'ju behen kartat.

----------


## lojaxhiu

> Kam degjuar se te gjithe ata qe kane me shume se pese vjet, do t'ju behen kartat.


Jane llafe kot vella. Vetem kur ta degjosh vet nga home-office atehere besoji.

----------


## khena25

Jo se kam vellan une atje, dhe jane ne proces duke i bere kartat. Keshtu ka dale ligji.

----------

